# *RUMOR* Leaked NX Controller



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

Source


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks fake tbh.


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Mar 18, 2016)

What a fantastic aspect ratio for literally nothing.

I'd be genuinely upset if this were anything like the actual final product.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 18, 2016)

Too obviously fake.  Pretty sure someone just took the patent and made a render of it.  Think logically here, why in the hell wouldn't there be any face buttons?  It made sense to omit them in the patent, as that's not what the patent was showing off, but the real product would definitely have physical face buttons, unless this is some weird phone design, but I really don't think Nintendo is interested in designing any phones at this time.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

SpongeFreak52 said:


> What a fantastic aspect ratio for literally nothing.
> 
> I'd be genuinely upset if this were anything like the actual final product.


Same. I might not even buy the NX at all if this is what its going to be like. I really hope this is a fake.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

Remember when the WiiU Gamepad was leaked before the reveal?


----------



## Tigran (Mar 18, 2016)

The fact it looks exactly like the patent almost proves it's fake.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 18, 2016)

that looks... interesting, interesting and weird... i, i cant even.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Mar 18, 2016)

It's shit.

I hope the final product doesn't look like this at all.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

Tigran said:


> The fact it looks exactly like the patent almost proves it's fake.


No it doesnt. Look at the pics again.


----------



## DKB (Mar 18, 2016)

actually idk looks kinda legit but i'd be upset if this was end result


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2016)

To everyone who cries fake, It's Nintendo you're talking about.
Dildo controllers, 3 pronged controllers, weird shapes and awkward tablet controllers galore.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's real and if it is, this won't last long for sure.
Hello Wii U 2.0.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> To everyone who cries fake, It's Nintendo you're talking about.
> Dildo controllers, 3 pronged controllers, weird shapes and awkward tablet controllers galore.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's real and if it is, this won't last long for sure.
> Hello Wii U 2.0.


That wii mote reference ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 18, 2016)

It looks cancerous. Nobody will buy it if they use a design that fucking stupid. I'd hope they have enough common sense not to try and use that.


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 18, 2016)

Remember when everyone tough THIS was fake ? But was the closest leak about the WiiU ?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 18, 2016)

DKB said:


> nintendo is a dying company



Correction: Wii U is dying. Nintendo can float for years on 3DS system/game sales alone. lol


----------



## DKB (Mar 18, 2016)

omgpwn666 said:


> Correction: Wii U is dying. Nintendo can float for years on 3DS system/game sales alone. lol



...well they ain't getting any of our money if we are here l0l

But yes, that's true.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Remember when everyone tough THIS was fake ? But was the closest leak about the WiiU ?


I only remember this one



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



omgpwn666 said:


> Correction: Wii U is dying. Nintendo can float for years on 3DS system/game sales alone. lol


3DS Sales are declining too yaknow?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> 3DS Sales are declining too yaknow?



A decline in sales from a company with so much money wont feel that too much. For all we know, they could be on a decline for another 10 years and still make games. Lol


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I only remember this one
> 
> View attachment 42770
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



That one was the "leak" of the redesign, think it was just after the E3.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks fake as fuck.


----------



## Octoling (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Remember when the WiiU Gamepad was leaked before the reveal?


Nope


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> That one was the "leak" of the redesign, think it was just after the E3.


That one was legit? Like a real Leak or some artwork made by someone?


----------



## zoogie (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like Nintendo is trying to appeal to the family, guys.


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 18, 2016)

WOW


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Remember when everyone tough THIS was fake ? But was the closest leak about the WiiU ?




That wasn't a real prototype, just a fan's early interpretation on the leaked specs of the Wii U gamepad.  The only known gamepad prototype that exists was the one Nintendo first showed off with the slider pads.  What was designed there was based on known leaked specs of the controller.  Nothing concrete has leaked about the NX controller at all, so it seems to me that all we're seeing here is a fan's interpretation of what the controller may be based on a very crude patent design.


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 18, 2016)

Octoling said:


> Nope



It was, see my post #21




EvilMakiPR said:


> That one was legit? Like a real Leak or some artwork made by someone?



Wich one ?


----------



## Vappy (Mar 18, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Think logically here, why in the hell wouldn't there be any face buttons?


If you look around and below the right stick, there's arrows and some face 'buttons' there, looking like they're just rendered on the screen.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> It was, see my post #21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 18, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> That wasn't a real prototype, just a fan's early interpretation on the leaked specs of the Wii U gamepad.  The only known gamepad prototype that exists was the one Nintendo first showed off with the slider pads.  What was designed there was based on known leaked specs of the controller.  Nothing concrete has leaked about the NX controller at all, so it seems to me that all we're seeing here is a fan's interpretation of what the controller may be based on a very crude patent design.



Kinda disagree, the only early "prototype mockups" we had with the WiiU where theses




Then the other "mockup leak" came after without real informations since, 2 months before the E3 IIRC


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 18, 2016)

Vappy said:


> If you look around and below the right stick, there's arrows and some face 'buttons' there, looking like they're just rendered on the screen.



I know, but as foolish as Nintendo has been in the pay, they aren't dumb enough to ditch the 4 gave buttons (and start/select) in favor of all digital buttons (aside from triggers).  Unless as I mentioned Nintendo is designing some wood phone thing on the side, but I really doubt that's the case as well.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 18, 2016)

Nintendo just needs to stop being cute and release a $50-100 console.

The most popular platform this gen is basically a CPU + Controller. 
The message here is simple: people are tired of gimmicks and just want great games.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

I think that Nintendo should just focus mainly on handhelds instead of consoles. Look at the sales (Units! Not dollars!) of their handhelds compared to their consoles:

SNES/NES: 110 mil COMBINED --- GB: 200+ mil
N64/GC: 53 mil COMBINED --- GBA: 81 mil
Wii/WiiU: 113 mil COMBINED --- NDS: 154 mil (and that's not even counting the 3DS's 60 mil units (and counting) sold!)

Let's be honest. Is there really anyone here who thinks that any company other than Nintendo pretty much owns the entire handheld market? Just stick to what you're good at Ninty. The PS5 will probably crush NX sales anyways.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> That wasn't a real prototype, just a fan's early interpretation on the leaked specs of the Wii U gamepad.  The only known gamepad prototype that exists was the one Nintendo first showed off with the slider pads.  What was designed there was based on known leaked specs of the controller.  Nothing concrete has leaked about the NX controller at all, so it seems to me that all we're seeing here is a fan's interpretation of what the controller may be based on a very crude patent design.


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 18, 2016)

Point is, leaks are NEVER far from the reality


GalladeGuy said:


> Wii/WiiU: 113 mil COMBINED --- NDS: 154 mil (and that's not even counting the *3DS's 42 mil units* (and counting) sold!)


3DS is almost 60 IIRC.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> 3DS is almost 60 IIRC.


Damn you Wikipedia and your outdated information!


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 18, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Damn you Wikipedia and your outdated information!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS_sales

Nope it's good my friend  ah ah


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS_sales
> 
> Nope it's good my friend  ah ah


Oh, I was looking at the "Nintendo Consoles" page.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

if that is it than NO NX for me! i'm tired of your gimmicks nintendo...VERY TIRED


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Kinda disagree, the onlyearly "prototype mockups" we had with the WiiU where theses
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't say mockup.  I'm talking about the real prototypes of the controller that officially existed:





though, yes, Nintendo did also show a much earlier prototype I had forgotten of just a screen with two wii motes tethered to the sides.   And later there was the other prototype in this thread close to the real thing but still not quite finalized.   But these sketches and renders of the Wii U controllers were not real at all, just fan designs based on the leaked info of what the controller would be at the time.  Because that info did leak, some of the renders did get close, but they were still just that: fan renders.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 18, 2016)

Why can't we have a hybrid console? The NX is supposed to be such, but the patents leave a lot to be desired.. This "leak" is very off-putting. 

We need a console that allows a DS type of hardware to use as a controller, and doubles as the portable aspect. But no.. This may very well be what we get.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 18, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> Why can't we have a hybrid console? The NX is supposed to be such, but the patents leave a lot to be desired.. This "leak" is very off-putting.
> 
> We need a console that allows a DS type of hardware to use as a controller, and doubles as the portable aspect. But no.. This may very well be what we get.



I guarantee this is not the NX in either of its rumored forms.  Perhaps it's something else Nintendo has in the works, but I even doubt that.  Nintendo has so many patents that never see a finalized form or when they do they look drastically different than the images in the early patent designs.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 18, 2016)

The controller isn't THAT bad, but damn is it small. If that's legit though, I'm not sure what I'll think.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 18, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> I guarantee this is not the NX in either of its rumored forms.  Perhaps it's something else Nintendo has in the works, but I even doubt that.  Nintendo has so many patents that never see a finalized firm or when they do they look drastically different than the images in the early patent designs.


I'm a skeptic. I haven't even bought the WiiU because of the required tablet. I loved the Wii, and I love the 3ds. If this is separate from the NX, then it just needs to disappear as it will make no sense. 

Nintendo is playing a dangerous game this time around. While they can float by on what they've got, they can still lose it all.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 18, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> I'm a skeptic. I haven't even bought the WiiU because of the required tablet. I loved the Wii, and I love the 3ds. If this is separate from the NX, then it just needs to disappear as it will make no sense.
> 
> Nintendo is playing a dangerous game this time around. While they can float by on what they've got, they can still lose it all.



The NX is obviously going to be playing it safe, yeah it likely will be a hybrid portable and home console, but third party developers have stated it is very easy to port their games to the console.  That being the case, why would Nintendo make a console up to par with the competition, while being a very friendly system to work for, but then go and make a nonsense controller for it?   3rd party games would be next to unplayable without face buttons.


----------



## Viri (Mar 18, 2016)

It looks confusing... If I were to use that controller, wouldn't my hand cover up part of the screen, and make playing some games annoying and confusing?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

HEY NINTENDO


----------



## Pecrow (Mar 18, 2016)

SERIOUS POLL!!!! Buy Nintendo NX or PS VR???


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

BOTH are doomed to fail


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2016)

What the fuck?

@MarcusD


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 18, 2016)

April's Fool has come early this year...


----------



## ferofax (Mar 18, 2016)

The screen obstruction on this one is real.
I hate it when my fingers obstruct something I need to see.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 18, 2016)

I love how everyone starts screaming "fake!!!!!" even though it's clearly stated it's a rumor. Real or not isn't so interesting to me as the question whether it would be a GOOD controller.

And I'd say it has at least some potential. I'm not sure why, but on the photo it's just an oval shape, but the 9B image shows handles underneath the hand like a PS4 controller has. So I really think it would be roughly the same size as that one. And it would be logical that they've tuned things down a bit after the flak they got from the huge-ass wiiu controller.

Though it would probably be a touchscreen, I think it severely lacks buttons. Heck...even the wiimote had more, and that often required a nunchuck.
The most bizarre thing is the screen size. What's the point of an oval screen, other than a "look what we can make!!!" reason? It's not like it opens up potential, and due to the position of the thumbsticks, you'll ALWAYS be covering a part of it with your hands. So...I don't want to blindly follow the "FAKEEEEEE!!!!!"-screaming crowd, but this sort of screen design really shouldn't have passed more than a concept phase.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 18, 2016)

I wanna know what the hell was blacked out.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I wanna know what the hell was blacked out.


Yeah, I'm curious about that too.


----------



## Sono (Mar 18, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> @MarcusD





Jayro said:


> I wanna know what the hell was blacked out.



Same here. I guess showing the black thing would prove it fake. I mean, why would someone punch holes on the screen to put joysticks on it? AND WHERE ARE THE BUTTONS?! THERE ARE AT LEAST FOUR BUTTONS MISSING!!!
I guess it's a homemade project by someone who has a lot of munz. The black thing may be a RasPI, and the cable is connected to the GPIO port.

Edit: where is the home button? Power? Cartridge slot? Volume?
Declared fake, that's all folks!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 18, 2016)

What the hell? The whole thing's a screen? No face buttons? Looks fake.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 18, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Point is, leaks are NEVER far from the reality


nope, never. http://www.4colorrebellion.com/archives/2005/01/26/revolution-leak/


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 18, 2016)

Pretty sure it's fake. If you go to the source of the source, you'll find 2 images and a description saying photographs (plural). All that is shown is 2, with one being a crop + rotate of the other.


----------



## Selim873 (Mar 18, 2016)

Fake or not, I think it looks pretty sweet.  I wouldn't say comfortable though.  I think it's fake simply because it is an exact depiction of the patents.


----------



## IcebergMM (Mar 18, 2016)

Holding that "leak" version of the controller looks like it would be pretty hard without the grips shown in the patent document.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 18, 2016)

IcebergMM said:


> Holding that "leak" version of the controller looks like it would be pretty hard without the grips shown in the patent document.



Really, when you think about it. When's the last time Nintendo made a controller that didn't have some means of gripping it? The Wii U Gamepad's grip is on the back, but works because there's plenty of room to grip it. The "regular controllers since the N64 all have a grip on them (or should I say VB). Even the Wii remotes are great for individual gripping. The patent for the supposed NX controller even has grips. Where exactly is it that you grip on this prototype? Have other "leaked" prototypes from previous system had missing grips?

The "base" of this prototype is so simplistic that I could imagine it being made with a  3D-printer and apply a decal to it. Now, what about those analog sticks? Is it just me, or do those really not look like they'd work with so little area to tilt them (if the tilt-able area is hidden underneath the button-like cap)? Now how about what's supposedly the bottom of the controller. I believe that's a camera, which might work as Nintendo's DSi had one on the hinge between the two screens. But what is that other black rectangular part? It almost looks like what's you'd find on the tip of a Wii remote or the top of the Gamepad next to the audio port, used for IR signals. If that is what it is, then why is it on the bottom?

Speakers and microphone hole on the bottom. Look very similar to the Wii U Gamepad's versions. However, having seen a teardown of the Gamepad and looking at the internals, the speakers on it are decently big and round, which makes me believe if this supposed "prototype" is similar in nature, then it can't possibly fit in that area, even if it was right up against the edge.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Now how about what's supposedly the bottom of the controller. I believe that's a camera, which might work as Nintendo's DSi had one on the hinge between the two screens. But what is that other black rectangular part? It almost looks like what's you'd find on the tip of a Wii remote or the top of the Gamepad next to the audio port, used for IR signals. If that is what it is, then why is it on the bottom?


I believe the black circle isn't the camera, but rather the HOME Button, and the black rectangle is the camera.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 18, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I believe the black circle isn't the camera, but rather the HOME Button, and the black rectangle is the camera.



Every one of Nintendo's devices that has a camera has had it the circular fashion you see there, black of course. And I wouldn't think it is the Home button because they are usually pretty consistent with having such a button the same color as its surrounding area with an off-color home icon on top of it.


----------



## TVL (Mar 18, 2016)

The controllers on the screen... this just can't be real, it's too dumb.


----------



## mammastuffing (Mar 18, 2016)

That looks awful.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 18, 2016)

It looks like they either printed a sticker for the "screen" or they photoshopped it on.


----------



## mustafag32g (Mar 18, 2016)

_Luigi’s Mansion 3 is planned to be Nintendo’s impressive visual launch title. The goal I’ve been told, was when the team at Next Level and EAD Tokyo 2 saw the American commercial for Luigi’s Mansion 2 (aka Dark Moon) their goal was to create something that visually stunning for NX and according to sources they have come “damn close to it” with one saying “it’s going to cause arguments on the internet whether it’s a bullsh*t or not despite us developers knowing you can achieve something like on the current hardware specs”. The game uses a lot of advance lighting techniques to create this “living 3d cartoon movie” look with insanely detailed shadows and transparencies. It also shows off the haptic analog sticks, which will resist when trying to capture ghosts. An AR multiplayer mode is also planned to be in the final version of the game._
_
O.o haptics analog stich which will resist? ?! COOOL_


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 18, 2016)

phony bologna


----------



## heartgold (Mar 18, 2016)

If true, I'm not buying the idea of its design.

A number of issues, touch screen face buttons, holding it seems like you'll end up with cramps in your hands and the fact your hand will end up covering some aspects of the screen.

Could be a prototype perhaps, early incomplete model.


----------



## plasma (Mar 18, 2016)

That is a disgusting controller.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 18, 2016)

Gotta love how the camera will capture your chin.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 42763 View attachment 42764 View attachment 42765
> 
> 
> Source



I hope this isnt real man. Why can't nintendo just keep it simple?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 18, 2016)

Does anyone actually think this is real or is this just more whine for your cheese?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

hey any excuse to poke fun at nintendos disastrous decisions lately and i'll take it


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 18, 2016)

if it ends up looking like that, well imo. it looks awful.
:/


----------



## Youkai (Mar 18, 2016)

It took me a long time to buy a Wii as I really disliked the controller, 
I never bought a WiiU as I really disliked the controller,
I will not buy a NX if the controller will look like this ... 

I really hope Nintendo kicks out whoever made those controllers and gets someone to make something more useful next time -.-V
I actually loved Nintendo, Super Nintendo, N64 and NGC and all of them had for their time and for the games to play really good or at least decent controllers but now ...

No wonder hardly anyone would use a Wii controller or WiiU one on a PC even if they could most people prefer XBOX or Playstation Controller for a reason.


----------



## chaosrunner (Mar 18, 2016)

DAAAM EvilMakiPR BACK AT IT AGAIN WITH THEM FAKE ASS LEAKS


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

I just want a simple controller and a box, please stop Nintendo.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Who remembers the cardboard Wii U controllers on Ebay!

B--b---bUTTOOONS



Edit: Am I the only one who actually really likes this though?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Edit: Am I the only one who actually really likes this though?


you must be


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> you must be


Well. That stinks. I know it would be uncomfortable to play but still.


----------



## Sliter (Mar 18, 2016)

touch based controller seens like junk for me .. I really don't like "touch buttons" because we can't fell pressing them


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

nintendo this is what we want


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo this is what we want


The only controller besides the Gamecube that gave my hand a erection.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

but add an analog stick to it


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo this is what we want


I like the GameCube controller more.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 18, 2016)

Is there a mirror on the controller?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 18, 2016)

I would hate this controller. I just want a f***ing controller that is simple like an xbox or playstation controller. I like how nintendo try different things but their different controllers haven't always had the best history.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> but add an analog stick to it


Here ya go 



Spoiler


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 18, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> I love how everyone starts screaming "fake!!!!!" even though it's clearly stated it's a rumor. Real or not isn't so interesting to me as the question whether it would be a GOOD controller.
> 
> And I'd say it has at least some potential. I'm not sure why, but on the photo it's just an oval shape, but the 9B image shows handles underneath the hand like a PS4 controller has. So I really think it would be roughly the same size as that one. And it would be logical that they've tuned things down a bit after the flak they got from the huge-ass wiiu controller.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, it could work but as I start to imagine how it would fare in reality then I face palm.

If you where to hold the controller normally yes, you will obstruct part of the screen around the sticks but let's not forget that the screen is tactile, and you will inevitably touch it and lots of unwanted touch inputs will occur.
The lack of physical buttons could be sorted out with Tactus technology but I'm not confident enough about it. Maybe they have something down the sleeve and there are physical buttons behind the screen like a notebook clickpad but who knows.

ATM I'm like


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


FUCK no that was one of the worst controllers they made. the WUPC is slightly better.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That actually wasn't a bad controller. If the CC had the same general shape as the CCP, it would easily have been the best and most comfortable controller of the generation


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

no it was shit and having to tether it to the mote made it even more stupid. so far nothing has beaten the wavebird.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 18, 2016)

The Wii U GamePad was a terrible idea but even so it still worked fine enough as a home console controller, this on the other hand looks to be a weird hybrid of a Wiimote with a smartphone screen and touchscreen. Just no. If the next Nintendo home console doesn't have a traditional controller then I'm done with Ninty.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Is there a mirror on the controller?


Well, it does have a camera, so if they don't leave out an app like _Nintendo 3DS Camera_, then technically, yes.


----------



## Dork (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks terrible enough to be real, Nintendo has been nothing but disappointing so it's just numbing to see this.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 18, 2016)

Sliter said:


> touch based controller seens like junk for me .. I really don't like "touch buttons" because we can't fell pressing them



Not just that but think how you'd play games that need precise controls, such as Mario Kart, Smash Bros. and others.



Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo this is what we want



It'd just be good for 2D fighting games and retro but the rest? Analogue stick.



smileyhead said:


> I like the GameCube controller more.



Definitely!



xtheman166 said:


> I would hate this controller. I just want a f***ing controller that is simple like an xbox or playstation controller. I like how nintendo try different things but their different controllers haven't always had the best history.



Exactly!



Bladexdsl said:


> FUCK no that was one of the worst controllers they made. the WUPC is slightly better.



WUPC is a really good controller with the exception of the top right analogue stick and the digital triggers. WHY DIGITAL TRIGGERS?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> WUPC is a really good controller with the exception of the top right analogue stick and the digital triggers. WHY DIGITAL TRIGGERS?


I like the stick placement, but I agree with you on the other one. *WHY ARE THE TRIGGERS DIGITAL??*


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 18, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I like the stick placement, but I agree with you on the other one. *WHY ARE THE TRIGGERS DIGITAL??*


That's good for you that you like the stick's placement but whilst I was playing Hyrule Warriors and needed to readjust the camera it was really uncomfortable so thankfully I had the Gioteck GC-2 around to use instead. Beats me why Ninty went from analogue triggers to which they already used on the GameCube controller to digital triggers on an 8th gen console.

I'll be using the WUPC on Pokken Tournament since the camera doesn't need to be moved around.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 18, 2016)

For those wondering what the image on it is from, here you go. It's about 6-7 seconds in.



It was a UE4 demo for Snapdragon processors, or in other words, mobile devices. I would imagine if this is real, then it may be more of a handheld thing, because why show a mobile demo and not one for something with even more power with what's being considered a home console?


----------



## Varia (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks fake to me...
By the way from neogaf:


----------



## Katsumi San (Mar 18, 2016)

This is new image found on internet today of controller!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 18, 2016)

As someone pointed out on another site, they believe that cord plugged into it is actually for an old iphone. Tried searching for one, but nothing similar came up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It'd just be good for 2D fighting games and retro but the rest? Analogue stick.


see my other post before


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> WUPC is a really good controller


it's good but NOT great i'd rather use it for anything than the gamepad. but the number one title belongs to the wavebird.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 18, 2016)

I still don't think this is real, but for entertainment purposes...


Spoiler














Neogaf


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> I still don't think this is real, but for entertainment purposes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Quite frankly that's the nail in the coffin for me. That looks pretty legit and I applaud whoever did that photoshop, but the fact that there are no face buttons, physical or otherwise, makes it literally impossible to interact with the game outside of the joysticks and scroll wheels on the back


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's good but NOT great i'd rather use it for anything than the gamepad.



As per Nintendo's bad habit of having different controllers for different games, I'd have to say that the WUPC now suits me for specific games whilst the Gioteck GC-2 has become superior in my opinion. It lasts half of what WUPC's battery (80hrs) but the layout of the controller is way better for my hands. I've even decided that all of my Pokken gaming will be with GC-2.



Bladexdsl said:


> but the number one title belongs to the wavebird.



Never been a fan of the Wavebird but due to the proper layout it is better, I'll give you that.



KingVamp said:


> I still don't think this is real, but for entertainment purposes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No c-stick / analogue stick?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> No c-stick / analogue stick?


Both. But no face buttons


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 18, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Both. But no face buttons


I think I quoted the wrong pic. The one I meant to was the NFS-y one.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 18, 2016)

chaosrunner said:


> DAAAM EvilMakiPR BACK AT IT AGAIN WITH THEM FAKE ASS LEAKS


Lol Everyone is reporting this. I'm not the onlyone. And I'm just sharing it lol


----------



## Arubaro (Mar 18, 2016)

I want buttons with emoticons.
Like 
:-)
or
( ͡º ͜ʖ ͡º)


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 18, 2016)

if this was legit all i can say is, fuck you nintendo.


----------



## chaosrunner (Mar 19, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Lol Everyone is reporting this. I'm not the onlyone. And I'm just sharing it lol


lol it was for jokes just wanted to put that dank meme mate gr8 click b8 m8 even a scrub could get better leaks from the store in my swamp


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 19, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> the Gioteck GC-2 has become superior in my opinion. It lasts half of what WUPC's battery (80hrs)


that works on the wiiu?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 19, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> that works on the wiiu?


Why of course, it's the Wii U version of it. It also has a switch to make it playable with Wii Classic Controller games. Nintendo dropped the ball by not making the WUPC also compatible with Wii Classic Controller games.


----------



## realize (Mar 19, 2016)

I think it's fake. Everyone who plays games for example Fifa on the smartphone/tablets knows how uncomfortable it is to "control with a display". Im pretty sure we will see something near the actual one with analog sticks and buttons.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 19, 2016)

don't forget though japan loves this type of shit and nintendo only caters to them


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2016)

Prey to The Great Lucifer that this is fake, because it's horrible looking.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 19, 2016)

realize said:


> I think it's fake. Everyone who plays games for example Fifa on the smartphone/tablets knows how uncomfortable it is to "control with a display". Im pretty sure we will see something near the actual one with analog sticks and buttons.


I have some zombie game on my 3GS and it is really awkward to play an FPS with touchscreen controls.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 19, 2016)

try playing sonic on your phone with touchscreen controls.you'll end up smashing your phone


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 19, 2016)

I been laughing at all of you since this thread was made. I saw this this same "leaked" imagine months ago while looking for NX rumors. A person already posted it they made it on their pc based on the patent. So needless to say I never shared the website where it was originally posted.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 19, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I been laughing at all of you since this thread was made. I saw this this same "leaked" imagine months ago while looking for NX rumors. A person already posted it they made it on their pc based on the patent. So needless to say I never shared the website where it was originally posted.


You're a monster.

I like your style.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 19, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I been laughing at all of you since this thread was made. I saw this this same "leaked" imagine months ago while looking for NX rumors. A person already posted it they made it on their pc based on the patent. So needless to say I never shared the website where it was originally posted.



Could you now?


----------



## XDel (Mar 19, 2016)

They should just keep producing the Wii U Pro Controller.
That or Bring back the Gamecube Controller.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 19, 2016)

XDel said:


> They should just keep producing the Wii U Pro Controller.
> That or Bring back the Gamecube Controller.


They did bring back the gamecube controller... they just aren't using it much.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Mar 19, 2016)

to be honest, i don't really like how that "leaked" photo's design..


----------



## XDel (Mar 19, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> They did bring back the gamecube controller... they just aren't using it much.



I'm aware, and yes it's pretty freakin' ironic.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> don't forget though japan loves this type of shit and nintendo only caters to them


Nintendo has previously gone on record that they're trying to "Americanize" the NX, so that's another reason that I'm thinking this is fake


Unless, of course, they think we LIKE touchscreen controls


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 19, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nintendo has previously gone on record that they're trying to "Americanize" the NX, so that's another reason that I'm thinking this is fake
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, they think we LIKE touchscreen controls



Maybe they're thinking of the current generation kids who're fixated on iPhones, iPads and all that.


----------



## dontay0100 (Mar 19, 2016)

- and on that note, I will be skipping this console, the controller looks like ish, another stupid gimmick..


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 19, 2016)

dontay0100 said:


> - and on that note, I will be skipping this console, the controller looks like ish, another stupid gimmick..



i will buy it day one and leave it in its box until i can run NES roms on it.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Mar 19, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> I still don't think this is real, but for entertainment purposes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh sweet jeebus would KILL for that 3DS.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 19, 2016)

mech said:


> i will buy it day one and leave it in its box until i can run NES roms on it.


What. Why?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Mar 20, 2016)

FAAAAAAAAAÁAKE!!


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 20, 2016)

If Nintendo would slap this bad "controller" together with the NX (which we dont even know what it really is) they would risk that the NX will sell bad like the wii u


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I been laughing at all of you since this thread was made. I saw this this same "leaked" imagine months ago while looking for NX rumors. A person already posted it they made it on their pc based on the patent. So needless to say I never shared the website where it was originally posted.


we've all known it's fake we don't care this is a rag on nintendos bad decisions lately thread


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 23, 2016)

There has been another
http://nichegamer.com/2016/03/23/rumor-images-nintendos-nx-controller-surface/


----------



## Bat420maN (Mar 23, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> There has been another
> http://nichegamer.com/2016/03/23/rumor-images-nintendos-nx-controller-surface/


This looks legit, at least for being the prototype.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 23, 2016)

looks like a bag of shit.


----------



## Bat420maN (Mar 23, 2016)

Looks awesome to me! Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 23, 2016)

I love it, nintendo is always making strange things and thats what i like, i hope it is real


----------



## endoverend (Mar 23, 2016)

If there are no physical buttons then i'm gonna be real pissed.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 23, 2016)

digital buttons are the worst. I despise them. And wouldn't your hands cover up a good 20-40% of the screen of the controller? How would this work/make sense?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 23, 2016)

The guy said it felt like the Apple watches haptic feedback back which I personally like. However for buttons I would not like it


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2016)

If it is real,  I'm surprised a NDA hasn't hit yet. The full controller will probably have all the controls and majority of games will probably only take advantage of the center of the screen.


  If it is fake, way too much trouble went into this. The controllers don't quite look the same either.


----------



## ric. (Mar 23, 2016)

BAD NINTENDO, BAD.
I TOLD YOU I DON'T WANT ANY MORE GIMMICKS IN THIS HOUSE.
This is gonna bomb so bad if it's real.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 23, 2016)

Well well well

Game informer staff





Shit looks legit! With those clear images.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 23, 2016)

1. How would you even hold that crap?
2. Nintendo doesnt ever have a quality finish like that, they love their cheapo plastic.
3. You would cover all the screen with your hands and there are no buttons.


----------



## ric. (Mar 23, 2016)

Assuming this is real, I pray we end up with a PS3  Batarang situation here and Nintendo realizes how stupid their controller design is when they unveil it at E3. However, if the controller is a part of the "game experience" like it's been for the last two gens then it's too late. It's over


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 23, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> There has been another
> http://nichegamer.com/2016/03/23/rumor-images-nintendos-nx-controller-surface/


Looks like a Vita without physical buttons.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Looks like a Vita without physical buttons.


Yeah,  seen some people saying "if it is real,  it can be the handheld" on other  sites.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 23, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Yeah,  seen some people saying "if it is real,  it can be the handheld" on other  sites.


Can't see this turning out to be good if it's really authentic because games such as Mario Kart 8 are about precision and holding the item behind for defence so.. Er. :X


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 23, 2016)

If it is real here is one thing we can agree on

THAT DISPLAY IS SHARP MY BOI


----------



## Rinnen (Mar 23, 2016)

The recent image looks fine enough to be called at least fake TBH.
The older looks fake as hell.

As for the device itself,LOOKS like one of the worst controllers I've ever seen.
In a scenario where this is legit,without face buttons I won't even consider getting one,honestly.

Nintendo is a master at diffent ways of gaming gimmicks but,some things you just don't mess with.
Still looking like a Classic PS VITA though.


----------



## ric. (Mar 23, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If it is real here is one thing we can agree on
> 
> THAT DISPLAY IS SHARP MY BOI


Yeah the resolution on that screen must be incredible, can't wait to cover it with my fingers because there's no physical buttons.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 23, 2016)

ric. said:


> Yeah the resolution on that screen must be incredible, can't wait to cover it with my fingers because there's no physical buttons.


Lol  I hope the control at least has handles for the consumer release. Buttons I might be able to live without. However without handles. No fucking way.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 23, 2016)

New image








Looks to curve at the back.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol "confidential property"


----------



## ric. (Mar 23, 2016)

heartgold said:


> New image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, still looks awful.
Also I'm 90% certain someone is going to lose their job over this.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 23, 2016)

The only thing positive thing I can say about the latest images of it is that it looks sleek. That's it. So many negatives to it


No grips/handles, so you're likely to rest your palms along the edges, and that would be uncomfortable
No physical buttons. Even using tech to "push-out" buttons would still make it hard for games like Super Mario Bros that rely on your thumb being placed on multiple buttons.
Covering parts of the screen with your hands, so what's the point of having the screen extend there?
Even if you had it mounted on something to use as a display for something like movies, those analog sticks *stick* out like a sore thumb.
etc etc etc.
Still think it's fake though.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 23, 2016)

ric. said:


> Yup, still looks awful.
> Also I'm 90% certain someone is going to lose their job over this.


Hopefully it will force Nintendo's hands to reveal the NX.

A lot of negativity is going around the gaming community.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 23, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Hopefully it will force Nintendo's hands to reveal the NX.
> 
> A lot of negativity is going around the gaming community.


At e3...


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 23, 2016)

I hate to say it, but now with many more pictures and two colors (white and black), it's very unlikely that this is a fake.
I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that Nintendo hasn't fallen off their rocker yet.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 23, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> At e3...


I think something will happen, if leaks continue to flow, fake or not.

They may want to counter the bad press or could hurt the NX even before it is revealed.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 23, 2016)

heartgold said:


> I think something will happen, if leaks continue to flow, fake or not.
> 
> They may want to counter the bad press or could hurt the NX even before it is revealed.


E3 man e3...
Im not that desperate...
I don't care about NX now...


----------



## ric. (Mar 23, 2016)

mech said:


> View attachment 43353
> 
> New addon leaked!


Glad to see they're keeping amiibo support!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2016)

Fan made gameplay.
https://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1199996&page=30


----------



## ric. (Mar 23, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Fan made gameplay.
> https://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1199996&page=30


Those are dumb, it's obvious from the pictures that the screen is still rectangular. It actually looks like a phone in landscape mode now that I think about it.


----------



## Daggot (Mar 23, 2016)

Well then... if the editor in chief of gameinformer is to be believed then goodbye fighting games.(To be honest the only wii u fighter I cared about was tekken tag 2 but still)


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 23, 2016)

New leaked pic of the controller.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 23, 2016)

Plot thickens...

A *Nintendo employee *from the treehouse, tweets about these suppose NX images.

https://twitter.com/ravscl/status/712717150264274945

Edit: tweet deleted. Someone screwed up badly. lol


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 23, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Plot thickens...
> 
> A *Nintendo employee *from the treehouse, tweets about these suppose NX images.
> 
> ...


And what did the tweet say?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 23, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Plot thickens...
> 
> A *Nintendo employee *from the treehouse, tweets about these suppose NX images.
> 
> ...



What did it say ?


----------



## ric. (Mar 23, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> And what did the tweet say?


It was just a retweet.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 23, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> And what did the tweet say?


Something like Apparent NX images leak, linking back to neogaf and the NX images.

Regardless no employees are able to comment, if its fake or real. Yeah he's screwed either way.

The Nintendo employee tweet.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 23, 2016)

Haha this shit is hilarious.


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 23, 2016)

I like and despise it at the same time. I want real buttons but it kinda looks sleek and techy and I love sleek and techy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 23, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> And what did the tweet say?



It says "Sorry, that page doesn't exist!"



Spoiler


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 23, 2016)

Well, this might be the "GamePad" of the NX whilst sometime later they'll release a "Pro Controller" (= traditional controller) so it's not totally unrealistic to expect from Nintendo making dumb decisions like this. Back on the NES-NGC days they kept gimmicks to a minimum (yes there was the NES/SNES guns but totally optional unless games that made use of it + that R.O.B. the Robot w/game) but now they're forcing it upon games.

My time with Nintendo games might be coming to an end because I'm just tired of having to own different controllers in order to play a game.


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2016)

The NX is supposed to be a hybrid console, and the controller is supposed to act as a standalone handheld console, right? Or did I get it confused with some other announcement/rumor? 

Anyway, unless the thing is the size as well as the shape of an American football, what with the thumbs covering half the screen and the corners missing, the thing has as much effective screen area as a GBA. I remain skeptical. 




Spoiler: I knew that shape looked familiar...


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 23, 2016)

inb4 360p screen


----------



## zoogie (Mar 23, 2016)

Can someone explain to me what's the issue with the controllers "obstructed" screen?
Wouldn't the area that's obstructed be covered up with a bezel on a normal controller anyway?

To me it's just added visibility not subtracted.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 23, 2016)

No buttons, no triggers?!!??

WTF?!

How we are suppose to play fast paced games like CoD on this.....thing?

Only good thing is the Screen. OLED Anyone?


----------



## Katsumi San (Mar 23, 2016)

Spoiler: NSFW



https://twitter.com/PI20XY/status/712714428102348802



Find this on japanese board. Perhaps is become best use of kontorora (/∇＼*)｡o○♡


----------



## Bat420maN (Mar 23, 2016)

This is the new portable. Cant wait to take it to McDonalds and get some street passes.


----------



## Arubaro (Mar 23, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best konturoora eva


----------



## zoogie (Mar 23, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Can someone explain to me what's the issue with the controllers "obstructed" screen?
> Wouldn't the area that's obstructed be covered up with a bezel on a normal controller anyway?
> 
> To me it's just added visibility not subtracted.


Here's the point I'm making visualized. How can one say the NX design (A) is obstructed compared to a standard controller + screen layout (B)?





Seems like a smart design decision to me. I don't think that alone will translate to better games but it can't hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 23, 2016)

No so smart when you think about the fact that the system (in its current state) is wasting more power to render a wider screen which will be partially blocked off by your hands.
It's literally a waste of energy.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 23, 2016)

TheStoneBanana said:


> No so smart when you think about the fact that the system (in its current state) is wasting more power to render a wider screen which will be partially blocked off by your hands.
> It's literally a waste of energy.


This same argument could be made against tablets and phones. They're doing alright it seems.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 24, 2016)

Spoiler













Fan made accessories. 


https://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1199996&page=103


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Mar 24, 2016)

Can you imagine playing Fighting games in this....thing?.....UGH!


----------



## Arubaro (Mar 24, 2016)

zoogie said:


> This same argument could be made against tablets and phones. They're doing alright it seems.


I would not play Sonic on a phone though


----------



## amoulton (Mar 24, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> How we are suppose to play fast paced games like CoD on this.....thing?
> 
> Only good thing is the Screen. OLED Anyone?



you're not. Nintendo hasn't been courting the wannabe columbine crowd for quite a few years.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm...honestly not sure how I feel about this, fake or not. I mean, based on the patent images alone I have been skeptical. Unless there's more going on with the triggers and underside of the unit, I'd think it would be hard to keep a decent hold on the thing (giggity). The lack of proper buttons also makes me uneasy. It's an interesting idea, as developers could potentially program as many or as few buttons as needed, but I've had enough of trying to get my phone touchscreen to listen to me, much less a game controller (I barely tolerate playing slow-paced GameBoy Color games on my phone touchscreen). This is certainly an interesting idea, I'm just not sure right now how practical it is for proper gaming. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 24, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Can you imagine playing Fighting games in this....thing?.....UGH!


Touchscreen controls are the future.. said no one ever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 24, 2016)

that fucking thing is real?? have fun losing again with the NX nintendo i will not buy it. they might as well keep it exclusive to japan that's the only place this piece of shit will sell


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO I saw this on facebook yesterday XD


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 24, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Here's the point I'm making visualized. How can one say the NX design (A) is obstructed compared to a standard controller + screen layout (B)?
> 
> View attachment 43371
> 
> Seems like a smart design decision to me. I don't think that alone will translate to better games but it can't hurt.



There's still a problem though, even in that cropped display setting regarding buttons and/or a D-pad. If we know Nintendo, there will be VC, and simply imagining a button layout is problematic. We are all used to the cross-button and D-pad layout. To put something like that on there and NOT have it block the display would mean the display itself would be extremely small.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 24, 2016)

if i had to choose between that Fidious thing and the gamepad than i will choose the gamepad!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> if i had to choose between that Fidious thing and the gamepad than i will choose the gamepad!


I'll buy the NX if that Daisy game is made


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 24, 2016)

it never loads for me


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 24, 2016)

I think it's a good thing. Rather than Microsoft and sony sticking to the same tired formula over and over, they're producing the same game year after year with nothing new included. Nintendo are trying new things and creating new ways to play, constantly pushing the boundaries. Why scarper their creativity? Do you want to see some crappy mobile pokemon game, you know it won't be good ?


----------



## Pleng (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe this is a part of the full controller... That can be used as a stand alone portable system, but also fits into a dock which features face buttons and triggers for more traditional gaming.

Kinda like a Dreamcast VMU on steroids.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the next gen PS will have the features of this new nintendo controller.


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 24, 2016)

Pleng said:


> Maybe this is a part of the full controller... That can be used as a stand alone portable system, but also fits into a dock which features face buttons and triggers for more traditional gaming.
> 
> Kinda like a Dreamcast VMU on steroids.



There were rumors that it was going to be a portable/console hybrid, where you can take the portable part with you out and about and continue playing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ertaboy356b said:


> I'm pretty sure the next gen PS will have the features of this new nintendo controller.



Difference is, are there any titles on a PS worth playing anymore?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 24, 2016)

Anyone here remembers the Nokia N-Gage? This kinda looks like a hybrid between a New N-Gage and a Vita. In fact, this'd probably be what the N-Gage would have been if Nokia had released a newer model. Pretty sucky, I might add. No physical buttons is a huge deal breaker.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 24, 2016)

If this is real, maybe it's for the best that it's leaked now and instead of E3 where the backlash will be a million times worse. Or more likely, they will show a new "final" design and we'll all breathe a sigh of relief that it's not the same as the leaked pictures. 

In the end, it's down to Nintendo to show us what this hardware is capable of like they did with the Wii and DS instead of releasing a hardware and expecting third party developers to jump on it.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2016)

What if Nintendo has struck gold with emulating the pressure points of a physical button on a touch screen. That could be ground breaking. Then suddenly the lack of physical buttons make sense. However if it's just like your phones, kinda lame.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 24, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Anyone here remembers the Nokia N-Gage? .


i actually had one of them


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks a little too easy to break.
Drop it a foot off the ground? Screen shatters.
If this ends up being the controller, I won't be able to trust myself enough to use one without dropping and breaking it.


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 24, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Looks a little too easy to break.
> Drop it a foot off the ground? Screen shatters.
> If this ends up being the controller, I won't be able to trust myself enough to use one without dropping and breaking it.



It'll be made out of Nintendium, so don't worry.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 24, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> It'll be made out of Nintendium, so don't worry.



recyled waterbottles then.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> No buttons, no triggers?!!??
> WTF?!
> How we are suppose to play fast paced games like CoD on this.....thing?


I'm guessing with this type of design, the buttons would be touch buttons with haptic feedback, triggers may simply be invisible because they're on the back, and you're not supposed to play FPS games on dual analog anyway, so...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 24, 2016)

if they dont have 2 sets of sholder buttons they will fail just like the vita lol.


----------



## cots (Mar 24, 2016)

This looks really cool to me. The lack of physical buttons on the face of the controller probably indication it's touch sensitive. I liked the Wii controllers, not the Wii-U so this will mix things up if it's indeed genuine.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2016)

And confirmed fake by the leaker.

E3 then.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 24, 2016)

heartgold said:


> And confirmed fake by the leaker.
> 
> E3 then.


So we're not getting N-Gage 3?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2016)

the other one we saw was just some idiot with a 3d printer.

you can close this stupid thread now


----------



## endoverend (Mar 25, 2016)

There's an AMA on Reddit of an unnamed, unvalidated "developer" who claims to have an NX devkit and is leaking some information. I think it's fake because he claims to not be able to provide any credentials due to his job security. Which is ridiculous becsuse he's an idiot if he thinks he won't be caught breaking his NDA.

He also said several times that the console has DDR5 RAM.


----------



## putti (Mar 25, 2016)

Who cares? It will eventually come out anyway.


----------



## Arubaro (Mar 25, 2016)

So, no Daisy kontorora for us


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2016)

debunked discuss here


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 25, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> debunked discuss here



Praise be! I was getting worried it was real lol.


----------

